# TiVo remote - TV input button



## dunnel

I really like the TiVo remote and have used one since the early days of the S1. I don't really want to use a multi remote but would like the function to control the TV input. The US remotes have an Input button but are these compatible to the Virgin TiVo. The model I was looking at was the TiVo Glo. 

Thanks


----------



## Ernie_C

I saw an answer to this on another forum so I tried it out on my Samsung TV.

Holding down the Text button on the TiVo remote brings up the Source List on my Samsung TV.

From there, changing sources is a bit more difficult. You have to hold down the Text button again and it moves to the next source. You have to repeat this until you reach the source that you want.

I could not find a way of getting rid of the Source List, other than waiting for it to disappear of its own accord.


----------



## cwaring

I don't see a 'source' list on my (admittedly old) Panasonic.


----------



## Ernie_C

cwaring said:


> I don't see a 'source' list on my (admittedly old) Panasonic.


How would you normally swap from watching your TiVo on the TV to, say, a DVD which is also connected to the TV, or a games console?


----------



## cwaring

Buttons on the remote. (It's a 12-ish-year-old CRT!)


----------



## Ernie_C

cwaring said:


> Buttons on the remote. (It's a 12-ish-year-old CRT!)


..then that probably means you are not HDMI connected but SCART. Probably not suppoorted in your case then.


----------



## cwaring

Well it does work; but just goes to the next input rather than bringing up a list


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> I don't see a 'source' list on my (admittedly old) Panasonic.


Do you see a source list when you use the TV remote to change inputs. My old Sony CRT just went through the inputs sequentially at each push.


----------



## cwaring

No. My Panny just does the same as your old Sony


----------



## deshepherd

cwaring said:


> I don't see a 'source' list on my (admittedly old) Panasonic.


Depends on how the TV implements the "change source" functionality.

We have one Samsung where pressing the change source button just cycled through the various sources but we now have a newer Samsung where the button first brings up a menu then successive presses will cycle through the choices (though IIRC it needs 2 presses per move) or you can use the ^ and v buttons to also move through the sources.

As some else mentioned above, problem is that with Samsung remote you dismiss the menu by pressing the exit button but this function isn't available via the TiVO remote ... didn't realize that the menu eventually "times-out" ... never waited that long!


----------

